# Raymond Weil?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are Raymond Weil watches any good or just glorified Krud Blouseman style tripe?

They seem to be "designer" watches to me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think they are rather respected and good quality in the main, Alex will know! bet he's had one!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My sister has one.A steel and gold sports style,not sure what model.It is very well made IMO.Very heavy.Quite a nice watch.I like some of their watches


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They are quite good - although the designs are gaudy - popular with the bling-bling enthusiasts and porn stars


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> They are quite good - although the designs are gaudy - popular with the bling-bling enthusiasts and porn stars


 That'll be me then?
















Thanks lads, I'll have a closer look.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The Parsifals are quite nice, especially the chronos







My wife likes the Saxo. Pity about the name, it reminds me of the car and the idiots who spend thousands modifying them to look even more crap


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG,just seen your post,Same time as mine as well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great minds Alex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yep


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How do you pronounce it?

Raymond Vile?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats how I say it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've looked at these, and I think they are way overpriced. Some do look rather nice, but if you compare with Tissot e.g., or Seiko for that matter, I just don't think they justify the rather high asking prices!!! Sorry, but for this reason I would not entertain buying a new one retail!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

Had a couple of the older mechanical models and found them very nice watches, not as jazzy as they are now.

The models are named after classical music.

My wife still has one and likes it a lot.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

neil said:


> The models are named after classical music.


 They have atrocious taste though.

Parsifal - Wagner's worst opera - turgid music topped with some pseudo-christian claptrap.....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agreed!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Claptrap


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

I purchased a RW back in '84 because it looked cool. I then knew sod all about watches. Still got it somewhere but a bit had chipped off the case, like a coated baked on black powder finish, never wore it since.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The cases are soft. I have seen loads with case damage and corrosion.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's bad.









My mate has a Storm watch she bought a couple of years ago and the chrome has worn off it.

Why do firms charge so much for crap?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

because people will pay it.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan

It was not the sort of watch I would buy now...I'd call it fancy designer look, but back then I didn't know. I think it cost me in the region of Â£200.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They'd be better off buying a Swiss Balance every two years. Suckers (arent we all?).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> because people will pay it.


 As Terry Thomas would have said.........................because they are an aarrrbbbsoluute showwweerrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I would prefer a Vostok, at least we pay about ( a little less than) what they worth in terms of materials.

I'm sorry, I do hate designer watches that have no material substance.









Someone told me that in realistic terms there no point paying more than Â£200 for a watch as it will not contain any better materials or function more precisely.

This statement could be valid with respect to a non-complicated watch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

....................only kidding Stan!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Don't try to tell me you are sober.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Over the basic costs of movement,case,dial etc,you are paying for level of finishing,and most of all brand name


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Kenny said:


> I purchased a RW back in '84 because it looked cool. I then knew sod all about watches. Still got it somewhere but a bit had chipped off the case, like a coated baked on black powder finish, never wore it since.


I bought one in Seattle airport in 1985. It cost $120. It's never been serviced and it still runs ok and keeps good time. I knew nothing about watches then but I recently did a little investigation and was pleasantly surprised to find out that it houses a Peseux 7001.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> most of all brand name


 Not unlike many ,many more then!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Griff,
> 
> Don't try to tell me you are sober.


 Honest......sober as a judge Stan...........never touch a drop of alcohol for over 5 years..........had some fun with it, but it had some fun with me too!! These days I make do with St. John's Wort!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good for you Griff.


----------

